# Weight Lifting??



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

yes, im more of a lower body person though, for football. My max squat is 425


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't do it competitively, but a year ago I could bench press 125 and I can probably bench press more than that know although I haven't been actually lifting weights here recently I am in no ways out of shape and have hit a growth spirt in the past 8 months. I haven't been lifting weights here lately but I have been working for my dad (he does sight work, makes the dirt part of house foundations, final grades, etc. and we had to make a retaining wall out of railroad ties (really heavy) drill holes in them, sledge 3 foot pieces of rebarb in the wood and hammer 10" spikes into the wood, took us about 2 days to do it in Florida's "wonderful" 90+ degree weather with 90%-100% humidity.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i could bench 225 last year but i haven't lifted much since then just curls and i do 3 sets of 5 with 100 lbs. each arm.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Working out, lifting or pressing don't mean squat if your thinking about building muscles for archery. I have seen a lot guys with big muscles that can't pull a 50# bow or catch a fish on 30# tackle. If you want to build bow muscles shoot your bow.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I can bench 225,12 times. And my max squat is 220.

AK13


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i haven't gone hit the weights in a long time, but i can lift a good bit. last time i didn't any heavy work was putting in docks, i know that i squatted close to 400lbs if not more for most of the weekend moving them around and stuff.


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

im twelve and i dont got much upper body strength but i can hex dead lift 230#


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Not bad MeatHunter.

>>----AK13----->


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

ya but think like this...
i bench 80#


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That's not bad for a 12 yr. old. I'm 14 I wrestle, play baseball, basketball, and football. So I'm pretty much always working out.

>>----AK13----->


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Well Im 41 and 1 year ago I was benching 315 for 5 reps,squating 455 3 times and dead lifting 405 for 4 reps.All that came to a screeching halt!!!!!!!!!!It is called ROTATOR CUFF tear.Please be careful young fellow archers and dont try to lift the world,its to heavy.I now shoot 50-60 lbs because my shouldrs cant take the stress.Good luck and stay true to IRON!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That sucks man.

AK13


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

I can bench about 135-140, and max on squats is 260, max on deadliest is 265


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

got the freshman deadlift record last year at 322.5
havent lifted since football got out this year


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> I can bench 225,12 times. And my max squat is 220.
> 
> AK13


Im not dissing you but that is very inlikely for you to bench more than you squat first off, and to do it 12 more times? Sounds kinda fishy to me, I play highschool football and am a avid weightlifter, im the strongest in my weight room pound for pound, 

Bench-290
Power Clean-285
Squat- 450
Deadlift-440

That deadlift about broke my back the other morning but I got it haha

...im also 16


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm 14. And I work out my chest way more than my legs. And I play baseball and I pitch. So my chest is the strongest part of my body.

AK13


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> I'm 14. And I work out my chest way more than my legs. And I play baseball and I pitch. So my chest is the strongest part of my body.
> 
> AK13


I dont believe you man. I dont care how much work your upper body nobody can bench more than they deadlift especially not a 14 year old.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Wolfey said:


> I dont believe you man. I dont care how much work your upper body nobody can bench more than they deadlift especially not a 14 year old.


i didnt want to call him out but as soon as i saw that i actually called BS out loud lmao


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

In our weightroom if you bench anywhere close to what you squat you get accused of sandbagging (not doin your max so your sets are easier cause u dont like squat


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

i lift for football...i don't like it.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i lift for cross country and track. i dont do it religiously because of all the other stuff i have going on year round. i don't max out, but i ussually do 3 sets of 20 reps at 135 for bench. i really don't need all the power lifting for my sports, mostly endrance and tone lifting


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> i lift for cross country and track. i dont do it religiously because of all the other stuff i have going on year round. i don't max out, but i ussually do 3 sets of 20 reps at 135 for bench. i really don't need all the power lifting for my sports, mostly endrance and tone lifting


That seems quite a bit of lifting for a runner. I do 4x30 reps but at a lower weight for legs, and real low weight but lots of reps for my upper body. I mainly do core and training against my body and no extra weight, cause when you run thats all your fighting against.

But i'm not a state champion yet so I dont know everything. lol how have your times been this year?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> That seems quite a bit of lifting for a runner. I do 4x30 reps but at a lower weight for legs, and real low weight but lots of reps for my upper body. I mainly do core and training against my body and no extra weight, cause when you run thats all your fighting against.
> 
> But i'm not a state champion yet so I dont know everything. lol how have your times been this year?


yea, its a little extreme, but I'm more of a middle distance runner. I definitely do ALOT of core stuff too. AS far as times, not good. I hit a 2:05 for the 800 this year in track, and I was injured most of the cross country season. It sucks because we did a ton of ultra distance 10+ mile runs and nor much leg strength work. I feel like I can run an amazing 5k, but not so much an 800. lol


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Lifting*



archerykid13 said:


> I'm 14. And I work out my chest way more than my legs. And I play baseball and I pitch. So my chest is the strongest part of my body.
> 
> AK13


Let me tell you start working those legs. My cousin pitchs for the Cardinals(Brad Penny) and he has a well balanced body. Pitching has alot to do with leg strength.

Upper body should not be your strngest muscles.

I have trained alot of youth in my day. 

My max bench in compitition was 575. Benched 600 a couple of times in the gym. Was pretty good in my day considering I was 100% drug free. Good athletes are dedicated in the gym.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Really*



Wolfey said:


> I dont believe you man. I dont care how much work your upper body nobody can bench more than they deadlift especially not a 14 year old.


I have seen it alot and have trained alot of athletes in my time. Ask yourself why would someone lie about something like that! Doesn't make him look good or bragging. He being honest. Not hard to believe someone that just works there upper body can be stronger in the chest than with the legs.

Everyone built differently.
DB


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

I also have trained a lot and competed in powerlifting. If at 14 he is doing 12 reps at 225 that is about a 345# max. If he is a pitcher he should be training lower body more than upper body. To many young athletes get the wrong advice when it comes to training properly. To all young (and anyone) that weight trains, you get better results,less injuries, when you train smart. I am available for any questions. PM me if you want. Oh by the way, my best bench was 450 at 198#s


----------



## Archerygurl91 (Mar 17, 2009)

I did weightlifting last year. I went all the way to states. I could bench 160 and Power clean 170 and my max squat was 320.


----------



## archerykid14 (May 17, 2010)

I can bench 175 and squat 350


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> yea, its a little extreme, but I'm more of a middle distance runner. I definitely do ALOT of core stuff too. AS far as times, not good. I hit a 2:05 for the 800 this year in track, and I was injured most of the cross country season. It sucks because we did a ton of ultra distance 10+ mile runs and nor much leg strength work. I feel like I can run an amazing 5k, but not so much an 800. lol


nice 800, I cant wait till xc though im going after sub-16min.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> nice 800, I cant wait till xc though im going after sub-16min.


Thanks, I'm hoping for lower 16's not sure about breakin into the 15's though. I don't really care as long as we make it to state.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't do weight lifting alot, I mostly just exersize, and I usually don't exersize alot either, but I am starting to do push-ups, crunches, and arm curls to get my upper body a little bit stronger, and to gain more shoulder muscle, I just crank my bow up a little, and shoot it as much as I can and then later on in the day just sit in my room and pull it back, let up, pull it back, hold it back for about 25 seconds, and do it all over again for about 10-12 times, take a break, and do itagain. And after it feels a little easier, I crank mybow up some more, I'm going to start doing that some more so when I get my Z7 I can maybe have it at 63#-65# so I can get more arrow speed and more kinetic energy, I'm planning on spot and stalking hogs with it once I get it and get it all sighted in, either that or I will sit at a spot and be about 40 yards away because I would like to practice longer shots on hogs so I can get used to it and it won't be something different when I go out to Colorado to elk hunt and when I go to Ohio to deer hunt, I have yet to take ashot at an animal over 30 yards away with my bow, never had the opportunity. I used to run track in 5th grade (3 years ago) and I got 3rd in the 1600 meter race, 3rd in the 800 meter race, 4th (had just ate) in the 400 meter race, and I got 1st in the 200 and 100 meter race, I could run somewhat fast, but the thing I was and still am good at in races is endurance, which I am happy about, but when I'm in the woods and I nearly step on a snake, I can run twice as fast!!!!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

what is this like the 8 or 9 time archery kid what ever has been banned


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

Why does he get banned?


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i dont know is long as i have known him he has been nothing but trouble


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

not so much trouble, just annoying!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> not so much trouble, just annoying!


yeah you are right wrong choice of words


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i shoot minimum of 300 arrows a day, does more for you than working out ever will..


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

i can bench 520


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

135 on bench 480 on leg press curl 45lb db's......i work out alon so i never have anyone to spot me thats why i cant bench much i hardly do it except light weight high reps


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i can bench 975, ten sets of 20 and im 14 years old


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

And im chuck norris


----------



## 3fingervic (Jun 5, 2009)

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> And im chuck norris


That one was good. When Chuck Norris does a pushup, he doesn't push himself up, he pushes the world down.

I'm older than all but the 41 y.o. that commented. I can lift some heavy weight, but you guys should be making sure your form is correct. Maxing out is not good for creating strength. Many people see me, and ask me what my "max" is? I say, "what do you mean"? Of course they want to know my max bench press. But, I use that as a chance to explain about the fundamentals of weight training. For strength and muscle building, you should keep your reps between 8-12. Unless you are training for powerlifting, I don't think your reps should ever go below 6.

Another word of advise is to work out every muscle equally. People like to work out "beach" muscles; abs, chest, biceps. Remember when in proper proportion, the triceps makes up 2/3 of the arm. Also, a lot of people never work thier back out. Exercises like, rows and pull downs can help balance out all the benching, and help you pull the compound back. Guys, please don't forget the legs. 

If any of you want specific help from an "old timer" PM me and I can help you with an age appropriate workout. You guys are making me feel old, I'm 35, and I referred to myself as an old timer.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

3fingervic said:


> That one was good. When Chuck Norris does a pushup, he doesn't push himself up, he pushes the world down.
> 
> I'm older than all but the 41 y.o. that commented. I can lift some heavy weight, but you guys should be making sure your form is correct. Maxing out is not good for creating strength. Many people see me, and ask me what my "max" is? I say, "what do you mean"? Of course they want to know my max bench press. But, I use that as a chance to explain about the fundamentals of weight training. For strength and muscle building, you should keep your reps between 8-12. Unless you are training for powerlifting, I don't think your reps should ever go below 6.
> 
> ...


exactly 
we get rode like the carnival pony by our lifting coach about form
because he never had good form when he started at 14
now he is 41 and is built like a rock but his back is shot from bad dead lifts,squat and cleans


----------

